# Batteries



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

Ok I've been looking at getting me a mech mod, realy loving the Chi You, and as I've scanned through topic on topic everyone is talking about the amps a battery can handle.

So I've scanned Fasttech for batteries and nowhere on any of the battery items does it give a amp rating! 

How do you work out what the amp rating of a battery is?


----------



## thekeeperza (24/2/14)

@Hein510 try these
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/#post-12593
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/sub-ohm-battery-chart.722/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/important-mechanical-mod-safety.792/


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

@Hein510 if i can give some advice, rather get the batteries locally if you can.

Slowtech charges a hefty shipping fee on all batteries now.

unless we do a group buy from them and split the shipping fee?


----------



## thekeeperza (24/2/14)

@Riaz 
Doesn't look like they want to ship batteries here...I get no available shipping options


----------



## Riaz (24/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @Riaz
> Doesn't look like they want to ship batteries here...I get no available shipping options
> View attachment 1540



thats weird

when i checked some time ago, they listed the batteries as 'expedited shipping available' which was through a different courier altogether.


----------



## Tornalca (24/2/14)

Riaz said:


> thats weird
> 
> when i checked some time ago, they listed the batteries as 'expedited shipping available' which was through a different courier altogether.



Yes it changed again. It was $60 shipping at a stage but no more shipping batteries from slowtech to SA.


----------



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

I dont think I wanna buy from them, was just checking what batteries they had as I'm a AA and AAA battery guy and these 18650 batteries is new to me.


----------



## Derick (24/2/14)

Hein510 said:


> Ok I've been looking at getting me a mech mod, realy loving the Chi You, and as I've scanned through topic on topic everyone is talking about the amps a battery can handle.
> 
> So I've scanned Fasttech for batteries and nowhere on any of the battery items does it give a amp rating!
> 
> How do you work out what the amp rating of a battery is?



If they don't specify the Amp rating on a battery then it is probably to low for a mech mod - I think standard amps on a li-ion battery is in the range of 1 - 3 Amps (depending on manufacturer it could vary), which is obviously not enough

You need to look at anything 10 amp or higher - you could probably get away with an 5amp one if you are not going to go Sub-Ohm on your coils, but getting the highest amp you can get is probably the best safety margin.


----------



## WestCoastFog (17/3/14)

If no amp rating is given the norm is 2x mAH so a 2000mAH batt will give a constant save
Amp of 4000mA or 4A


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

WestCoastFog said:


> If no amp rating is given the norm is 2x mAH so a 2000mAH batt will give a constant save
> Amp of 4000mA or 4A


Thank you for that. And welcome to the forum. If you feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Welcome @WestCoastFog , very interesting calculation.


----------

